# Fehler bei Hardware Diagnose - Festplatte



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Sache vorweg: Ich kenne mich kein bisschen mit PCs aus, habe keine Ahnung ob ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin, hoffe aber trotzdem auf Hilfe. 

Also: Ich habe von meinem Compaq Hardware Diagnose Tool eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich der Festplatte bekommen. Ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme damit, mache mir jetzt aber schon Sorgen.

Es handelt sich um einen Fehler beim Lesen ... oder so... 
Ich poste einfach mal das Protokoll:


*Hardware Diagnose Tools Protokolldatei*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *ST3360320AS*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *Modell Nummer*  ST3360320AS  *Seriennummer*  9QF90FKX  *Firmware Revision*  3.CHN  *Gesamter Speicherplatz*  335.35 GB  *Puffergröße*  8.00 MB  *Temperatur*  38 C  *Treiber*  c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys  *Treiber Version*  6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Zufallssuche Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:00:33   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:01:20  
*Trichtersuche Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:01:20   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:02:35  
*Oberflächenscan-Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:02:36   Fehler   Es ist ein Fehler beim Lesen auf Sektor 6390153 aufgetreten.   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:03:39   Test Beendet  Nicht Bestanden (Fehlercode: HD535-2W)
  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:05:27  
*Oberflächenscan-Test 2*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:05:28   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:09:55  
*SMART Statustest*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:09:56   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:09:56  
*SMART Kurzer Selbsttest*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:09:57   Fehler   Lese-Teil des Tests fehlgeschlagen.   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:10:12   Test Beendet  Nicht Bestanden (Fehlercode: HD521-2W)
  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 10:10:12  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


So ich hoffe das sagt euch jetzt was - ich bin nämlich total verunsichert, ob das nun was ernst zu nehmendes (schreibt man das so?!) ist oder nicht. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

MfG,

euer XT


Edit: Bei Google usw. habe ich nachgeschaut, aber gar nix gefunden...


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Oktober 2010)

1. Backup machen.
2. chdsk ausführen und Fehlerkorrektur aktivieren. Dann wird der defekte Sektor als defekt markiert.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Backup machen.
> 2. chdsk ausführen und Fehlerkorrektur aktivieren. Dann wird der defekte Sektor als defekt markiert.



Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 

Werd ich mal machen. Hoffe ich krieg das hin. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Edit:

Alles gemacht. Eins ist weg das andere ist immer noch da (SMART Kurzer Selbsttest).

*SMART Statustest*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:20   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:20  
*SMART Kurzer Selbsttest*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:21   Fehler   Lese-Teil des Tests fehlgeschlagen.   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:36   Test Beendet  Nicht Bestanden (Fehlercode: HD521-2W)
  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:37  
*Zufallssuche Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:49:38   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:50:25  
*Trichtersuche Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:50:26   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:51:36  
*Oberflächenscan-Test*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:51:37   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:52:42  
*Oberflächenscan-Test 2*
  Event Typ   Beschreibung   Zeit   Test Gestartet   -   Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:52:43   Test Beendet  Bestanden  Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2010 12:54:12


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Also englische Computerforen sagen da aus, dass das HD521-2W ein ziemlich schlimmer Fehler mit der Festplatte ist...

Alles verstehe ich nicht, vor allem nicht auf Englisch ! Selbst auf Deutsch drücken sich da manche sehr "rätselhaft" (für mich  ) aus....

Hat jmd noch ne Lösung parat, die er ausm Hut zaubern kann ?


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Oktober 2010)

Neue Festplatte kaufen 

Die jetzige lebt wohl nicht mehr lange.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Neue Festplatte kaufen
> 
> Die jetzige lebt wohl nicht mehr lange.



Heißt das ich soll schonmal den Grabstein aussuchen ? Die nächste Woche wird nämlich echt wichtig für mich ( Facharbeit).
Kommt ziemlich unpassend...


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Festplatten sind ja auch nicht sooooo teuer.

1 TB 70 € meine ich. 


Im Vergleich zu einer Graka ( 470 € )


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Festplatten sind ja auch nicht sooooo teuer.
> 
> 1 TB 70 € meine ich.
> 
> ...



Na vl ist das ein Zeichen mir nen neuen PC zu kaufen. 

kA ob mit dem Ding Cataclysm noch gut läuft (mein Account ist eingefroren) und SWToR kommt ja auch relativ bald... *denk*


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Swtor soll, laut Entwicklern, eine relativ niedrige Systemanforderung haben .


----------

